
PebblePost: Look at your browsing, deduce your address, send ads in the post - ColinWright
https://pebblepost.com/
======
troydavis
Competitors: [https://mailinglists.com/data-solutions/ip-
targeting](https://mailinglists.com/data-solutions/ip-targeting)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16964303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16964303))

[https://datafinder.com/products/address-
append](https://datafinder.com/products/address-append)

I don’t think most users realize that their home IP may well be reversible
back to a mailing address, nor that commercial IP-to-mailing address databases
exist. If an end user has routinely submitted their physical address in Web
forms, it’s probably in one of these databases.

For customers of Comcast and many residential broadband providers, DHCP hands
out a hardcoded per-customer or per-CPE IP, not the next available address
from a pool. For all intents and purposes, the DHCP-assigned address is
static.

At least as of a year ago, Comcast support won’t let customers change their
effectively-static “dynamic” IP.

